# How often does your adult toy go to the bathroom?



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

So, this is day 2 with Mimi, and she is housebroken. She hardly EVER goes to the bathroom! She only pees a few times a day, (maybe 3) and her foster told me she usually poops once, sometimes twice.

I am so used to taking Auggie out constantly while trying to housebreak him. And he'll usually pee almost every time I take him out!

Mimi eats her food, twice a day, and water is down for them to drink anytime. I forget how often an adult dog goes out!!!


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

I think it depends. My Jack Russell can hold it for hours if she has to. She could be fine going three times a day (to pee). She holds it all night, goes in the morning, and I'm pretty sure most days she holds it all day too (she stays with my parents during the day, but I'm not sure they always remember to walk her). So she goes when I get home, then again before bed.

My in-laws' beagles have a doggie door, and they let themselves out often (and generally go while they are out).

If it's possible, why not bring her whenever Auggie goes? If she needs/wants to go, she has that option. Otherwise, she can wait until she's ready.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes, I take her out more than twice as often as she goes! It's so cold, poor thing; I have a jacket on her. She usually shivers and puts her paws up on me to go in! I take her out often, but she usually doesn't go!!! She waited about 8 hours to pee after we brought her home yesterday! I think I had her out every hour!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I totally agree it depends on the dog. Kodi, the Mini, will go all day and not ask to go out. Mia, my standard, wants to go out about every 2 hours if I'm home. She goes 10 hours when I have to work long days without a problem. Kodi goes out every time with Mia but he doesn't always do anything. 

As long as she is going and not having accidents in the house I wouldn't worry about it too much. Do you walk them both at the same time?? She might not be comfortable pottying with Auggie there. I'd try to take her out alone for a while and see if that helps.

ETA I'd also say "go potty" as soon as you see her start to pee. It may take her awhile to make the association that go potty means you want her to do her business. But I LOVE that my dogs pee on command and we don't have to walk for 10 minutes. They pee quickly and I get out of the cold!


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

As long as you are giving her the opportunity, I think she'll be fine. Over the holidays, we went to visit my grandmother, and were staying in a hotel. Jake was holding it 8-10 hours (his choice, not mine! I was bringing him every 1/2 hour to hour after the first four hours). Mind you, at that point in time he wasn't even five months old! And he never had an accident.

So I would just keep an eye on her. Unless she starts having accidents, I would assume she's fine on her schedule.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy needs to go out every few hours during the day. Sophy is a little camel, and will hold on for 6 hours+ if she doesn't like the look of the weather. I try not to let her stay in for more than 4 hours, though - even if it means taking her out on a lead and standing over her till she delivers!

Mimi is probably still just a bit nervous - I have read of rescue dogs that hold it in for 24 hours+ on first being rehomed.


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

If he had to, Shamus could hold it all day! He only goes a few times in a day. I let him out when he asks to go out. He only wants to "play" outside if I'm outside with him...other than that he's in the house.

Finnegan is younger and has to go every time I put him out. He doesn't ask to go out like Shamus. I put him out every two hours when I'm home. He is kennel trained also...which is handy because with free run of the house he can't hold it as long as Shamus. But he is house trained...if that makes sense. 

I think it depends on each dog. Needless to say I trust Shamus's house training skills much more than Finn's.


----------



## LittleRiver (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't have my poodle home yet (and she's a toy, but only 6 months) but my adult labs can hold theirs for up to 10 hours, if they have to. The older one (she's 6) really only needs to go out 3X a day, and the younger one, who is 2, loves to be oustide so she asks to go out often, but could get by with 3X a day, as well.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel will be 11 months old tomorrow (yay!) and he can hold 7 hrs easily. I let him out in the morning when he pees and poops. I let him out to pee again during lunch break (when he doesn't really have the urge to go). Then I take him to the dog park early evening when he will pee and poop again. Then he pees after dinner and before he sleeps. So he pees 4-5 times a day and poops twice.

My late schnauzer peed maybe 3-4 times a day but every time I took him out, he pooped. Now I know better - he pooped more (and bigger) because of the diet.


----------

